
Show HN: Web Scraping with just one click. (Algorithm-based) - changmin
https://listly.io/
======
justboxing
Interesting. Congrats on shipping.

Here's what your homepage crawl looks like :)
[https://listly.io/en/try/data?key=iJlJndur](https://listly.io/en/try/data?key=iJlJndur)

~~~
changmin
Thanks. It works on any webpages. The result looks nice to export to Excel. :)

